# New Neighbor



## Bumblebee (Nov 14, 2010)

I just moved to Orange County and who just happens to live across the hall from me? Guru Jason Galius of Galius Martial Arts.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 14, 2010)

Great, when you get the chance ask him to join MT so he can be our MT neighbor!


----------

